# Oaxaca!



## VasquezMama (Mar 9, 2017)

Hey I am new to this site! I have been waiting on being added to the Oaxaca Expat group on facebook and so happy to have found this forum!

I a married mama of 5 kiddos currently living in Washington state! We are getting ready to sell our house and move to Oaxaca! That is where by husband is from. Closest town to us is Miahuatlan! I am so nervous and Would love to hear from others that live near there! We are moving with only our suitcases on the plane and my oldest will be staying here with my mom. Our house is currently being built~!


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

VasquezMama said:


> Hey I am new to this site! I have been waiting on being added to the Oaxaca Expat group on facebook and so happy to have found this forum!
> 
> I a married mama of 5 kiddos currently living in Washington state! We are getting ready to sell our house and move to Oaxaca! That is where by husband is from. Closest town to us is Miahuatlan! I am so nervous and Would love to hear from others that live near there! We are moving with only our suitcases on the plane and my oldest will be staying here with my mom. Our house is currently being built~!


:welcome:


----------



## TurtleToo (Aug 23, 2013)

VasquezMama said:


> Hey I am new to this site! I have been waiting on being added to the Oaxaca Expat group on facebook and so happy to have found this forum!
> 
> I a married mama of 5 kiddos currently living in Washington state! We are getting ready to sell our house and move to Oaxaca! That is where by husband is from. Closest town to us is Miahuatlan! I am so nervous and Would love to hear from others that live near there! We are moving with only our suitcases on the plane and my oldest will be staying here with my mom. Our house is currently being built~!


VasquezMama, you are one brave and adventurous woman! Moving with four kids and only one suitcase each--now that is a real challenge. Hats off to you! Does your husband still have family in the area you are moving to? Have you and the children visited and gotten to know the area? How do they feel about the move? I hope your house construction is going smoothly, and that you have someone reliable there to oversee it. How exciting to have a new house to move into! 

We welcome you to the forum, and look forward to hearing all about your family's move to Oaxaca.


----------



## VasquezMama (Mar 9, 2017)

Hello~ 
Yes we are moving on his familys land, their house will kind of be accross from ours! His mom is overseeing our house being built and we are using the same people that just got done building theirs! My kids are still young that I am moving with (13 year old is staying here with my mom) they are excited for a big change. And yes I am very nervous to only be moving with a suitcase each! Oh my but it is easiest and I figure its just materials that can be purchased over again! I have never been to this area in oaxaca, I have only been to Huajuapan de leon. I am moving as its the best choice for my family and my kids can be more free, if that makes any since, and we can grow our food almost year round (WA has a short growing season!). As for our house we have only cleared the land and it is estimated to only cost 10,000 usd! wow what a difference from homes here! We will have a typical concrete house in a very very rural area! I think the anticipation is what is the hardest for my family and I!!


----------

